# Corrados wine competition



## porkchopmessiah (Dec 26, 2018)

Anybody going to the Corrados competition in northern nj?


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 27, 2018)

You should post the info to this thread. A bunch of those guys have done this event in the past. 
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/index.php?threads/New-jersey-winemakers-talk.52113/


----------



## joeswine (Dec 27, 2018)

Not this year , did last time hard for a kit maker in this competition.
.

.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 27, 2018)

porkchopmessiah said:


> Anybody going to the Corrados competition in northern nj?



The competition is not open for mead, is it?


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 27, 2018)

No meads it seems. But does look like they added a kit category this year. 
Apparently the dinner and ceremony accompanying the contest is quite the event. 



https://www.corradosmarket.com/wine-contest/#results

Entry form. 1/14/19 cutoff
https://www.corradosmarket.com/cont..._Annual_Corrados_Winemaking_Competition-1.pdf


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 27, 2018)

I live most of the week upstate NY so too far to travel for the event.. but I might check and see if I have a fruit wine that I think has any chance


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 27, 2018)

I wonder why they added a kit category. I suppose it is, they are afraid that a kit might score higher than one from grapes and I say so what.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 27, 2018)

cmason1957 said:


> I wonder why they added a kit category. I suppose it is, they are afraid that a kit might score higher than one from grapes and I say so what.



Pretty sure that’s exactly what it is. I’ve heard this exact thing happening in other contests as well. And the grape wine category supporters claiming a disadvantage after kits beat out grapes for best in show. (Heard 2nd hand at my LHBS)


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 20, 2019)

They added the kit category several years ago. My friends and I that went entered some of our wines in that category and they never announced the winners that night. It seems they don't think it's real wine! Now I enter my wines in the regular categories! I will be there again this year.


----------



## WinoDave (Jan 21, 2019)

BernardSmith said:


> The competition is not open for mead, is it?


I always thought Mead was put into category with beer competitions. ‍


----------



## WinoDave (Jan 21, 2019)

Wine-O said:


> They added the kit category several years ago. My friends and I that went entered some of our wines in that category and they never announced the winners that night. It seems they don't think it's real wine! Now I enter my wines in the regular categories! I will be there again this year.


In our state fair you have to write if the wine is Grape and what kind or you have to write concentrate meaning Kit. I don’t think any of the concentrates come in 1st place.


----------

